# jumbo benriner



## spoiledbroth (Mar 26, 2016)

So, I didn't want to spam up the B/S/T forums, therefore I have started a new thread:

whats the appeal of the jumbo benriner? the only decent applications I could think of are fairly impractical like onion rings (to batter, but why not just use a gyuto a good onion ring is 5-7mm width) or like... I dunno. Cabbage can be pretty tricky with a mandoline if you don't want to end up with huge chunks of the core in your coleslaw or whatever but I've never found it to be too tough with the regular benriner. Giant potato souffle (the classical french puffy potato chip thingy)?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 26, 2016)

The Extra width is why I bought mine. I know it doesn't have the X-cut blades but I used it mostly for wider things where I don't need that type of cut such as LOTS of cabbage for sauerkraut. Regular Benriner isn't wide enough for some tasks. I read a review that the super Benriner wasn't as good because of the angle of the blade (more perpendicular to the body than the regular so it didn't cut as well?). I don't mind having two.

As an aside, I recently went and bought cabbage shredder three 300 mm blades, I can do a head of cabbage in a few seconds. Next batch of sauerkraut will be the last until the fall. Going to be working with over 70lbs of cabbage so I'll be sure to try and get some pics


----------



## fujiyama (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't know, I cut the average cabbage into four or six pieces and remove the core before prepping. At work the CL50 does the big batch 50lb bags. Otherwise when only doing a couple heads I use a sharp knife. 

I wouldn't have any practical use for the jumbo size. I'm going to pick up the original Benriner though!


----------



## bkultra (Mar 26, 2016)

I have the original and haven't had a need for the jumbo, but I hate cabbage. Everyone has different needs so your mileage may differ.


----------



## daveb (Mar 26, 2016)

My orig gets the nod for smaller stuff, cukes, radish, zucchini, etc. But for round onion (my most frequent use) or tater slices I go up to my "V Slicer". Would replace it with a larger Beriner if price was right.


----------



## akirapuff (May 14, 2016)

you can cut large radish discs and pickle them and use it as a wrap.


----------



## spoiledbroth (May 14, 2016)

bkultra said:


> I have the original and haven't had a need for the jumbo, but I hate cabbage. Everyone has different needs so your mileage may differ.



Quartering doesn't work too bad as long as you remember where the core is !


----------

